# Battery Tech ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Spoke with a "Battery Guru" today 

The problem is the UNITED STATES GOVERNMENT !!!

The parts to build the battery exist in China ! The Government will not allow them to be imported !!! 

What a bunch of Weasel Bastards !!!


----------

